# Sticky  The Official "I Built This Amp" Thread



## GuitarsCanada

Lets see some of those creations folks. A little story of the build would be nice as well


----------



## dodgechargerfan

My 'SCAMP'









It's a Trinity Amps Tramp that I built in the amp camp a couple of years ago.
http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?t=39847









The speaker came from a member here, StevieMac if I remember correctly.

I use it pretty much every time I plug in.
I've been running it without pedals lately and just using the controls to get the tone I want. Between the Power, Volume, and Master Volume, there are all kinds of tones in there. Then, start messing with the push/pull knobs and it gets fun. Pull the tone knob and the tone "widens" out. Pull the Volume knob and it switches from tweed mode to 'tude mode and you get a little Marshally.

The chime in tweed mode is surprising. I brought the amp to my guitar lesson once and my instructor asks about the amp every time I see him.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Nice build man


----------



## Milkman

This was my first build. It's a Fender Tweed clone (5E3) and I'll be playing a show with it on Saturday.

Cabinet by Derek Bell.


----------



## sambonee

Nice choice of amps to build. The finished wood no tolex is a classy touch. Who did the stain ? Does the amp grind well? 

I have 2 of Derrick Bell's cabinets and they're wonderful. Once you go solid pine, it's hard to go back to anything else. 




Milkman said:


> This was my first build. It's a Fender Tweed clone (5E3) and I'll be playing a show with it on Saturday.
> 
> Cabinet by Derek Bell.


----------



## Milkman

Thanks.

There's no stain at all, just four coats of water based poly (doesn't smell so you can apply it without any special ventilation). 

I finished it on my bench.

It grinds beautifully. These days it's all I play with.

While he was at it I had him make me an extension cabinet.

He does excellent work.


----------



## Lincoln

that natural pine cabinet is absolutely stunning Milkman!


----------



## Milkman

Thanks to Derek Bell for that. All I did was sand and finish.


----------



## Intrepid

Great looking amps guys! Where is Derek Bell located? Contact info?


----------



## Milkman

I believe he's in Kingston (maybe Belleville).

I PM'd you with his E-mail address.


----------



## sambonee

Hey Milk 

Now all you need is a branding iron and put your emblem on the wood. Then you'll be able to Strat your traditional country band. Haha. Just kidding. It's super sweet. I have 2 of his cabinets now. He's my go to builder.


----------



## scoltx

Here's a Harp Amp I just recently completed. Lone Wolf Blues Company 6L6SE project circuit, turret board, faceplate and predrilled chassis. Cab is from a woodworking buddy. Weber Transformers and parts from Mouser and AES. Awesome sounding harp amp.  



Scoltx


----------



## parkhead

Traynor built the amp, a reissue YGM3 
... I changed some small parts 

http://youtu.be/Z5QWyOq3Bjg


----------



## Vostre Roy

Well damn Scoltx, dunno what size that snake was but I didn't knew it could be use to cover two combo amps :smiley-faces-75: Scroll down to understand what I mean ahahah

I'll start with my Weber 8CM100. Prior to that, I had no experience in amp works. In fact, I didn't even built a pedal, only practice I had with a solder gun was with my guitars electronic. I couldn't tell the difference between a capacitor and a resistor, even less read a schematic. It was only 2 years ago! Amp is working well now, suffered many mods too, next one will be the add of a separate EQ for the clean channel. Also, my friend who own the Halle below is working with his father to build an headcase for both our amps, should be done somewhere before summer lol.



















At band rehearsal. Forgive the Quebec Gold flag, artifact from my college years lol










Next project was my friend's Weber Halle. He ordered his kits at the same time I ordered mine but he couldn't make it works. Once my 8CM100 was done, I offered to check if I could fix it, wich I was able to do, beside the master volume. I then changed it for a LarMar type PPIMV, wich does wonders. Also changed all post to Alphas and rewired the preamp almost entirely. Now the amp works like a charm and it has some sweet tones coming out of it. It is apparently voiced like a Dumble Overdrive Special, so I'll never be able to try it agains't the real thing though










A before/after picture. Top picture is before the pots overhaul and PPIMV install










Another friend asked me if I could build him a Marshall clone amp. Since he wanted to have a 50w tube combo for less than a grand, I went with yet another Weber kit. That time though, we went for a Weber cabinet and speaker to go along, he decided to get a Snakeskin tolex, the result is quite amazing. Amp is working real fine now, modded it a bit (LarMar PPIMV, dual pot for the channel's gain and a switch that toggle between regular plexi, jumper channel and channel cascading). He should come and get his amp sometime this month, hopes he'll be happy with it




























Finally, my 1972 Traynor Bassmaster. I got that amp for 100$, lots of components were missing inside and, of course, the amp was not working at all because of that. I replaced the turret board, cleaned all the rust on the chassis, changed the pots for some Weber I had laying around after the overheaul of my friend's Halle (not as good as Alphas, better than the ones that were in it), replaced a couple of value to match a Plexi, added the same switch that I've done in my friend's 6M45P, added a PPIMV and an adjustable bias. Amp has a shitload of clean headroom, thanks to the massive Hammonds irons, but it still has the plexi brown sound.

Amp as I got it










[continued in the next post]


----------



## Vostre Roy

After my restauration work




























And thats all for now, my next project will have their own dedicated threads.

Cheers folks!

Y.V. Roy


----------



## TeleToons

Wow those are some intense builds you have done Y.V. Nice

Hey, in-laws have a camp over on Lac Fortune. Climbed Mt Cheminis over Virginiatown way when I was younger, lot's of good memories.


----------



## ed2000

Hey Y.V....those rebuilds deserve to have glass covers so the beauty job is not hidden.:applouse:


----------



## Vostre Roy

TeleToons said:


> Wow those are some intense builds you have done Y.V. Nice
> 
> Hey, in-laws have a camp over on Lac Fortune. Climbed Mt Cheminis over Virginiatown way when I was younger, lot's of good memories.


Wasn't sure if the Mt Cheminis meant "Mont Chaudron", quick google search confirmed that ahaha. Never went there myself but thats pretty close to me.

Cheers and thanks for the comment!



ed2000 said:


> Hey Y.V....those rebuilds deserve to have glass covers so the beauty job is not hidden.:applouse:


Lol not sure if its that clean, but I try to put a lot of effort to make my stuff clean, even though almost nobody will ever see that ahaha

But thanks man, appreciated!


----------



## epis

*My 5E3 Tweed build*

Hi guys, just to present my last build, still not finished, but almost there.

























It's a scratch build, chassis is made of a piece of extruded aluminum 2X4", wall thickness 1/8"
transformers are from Riviera 725 amp made by Pepco, speaker is curbside pickup, I have re-coned it long time ago with Weber parts.













I choose this old alnico this morning after trying out four speakers I had at hand.







I was able to crank them full, I liked this old one a lot.
Second choice was Utah, following by Oxford. I didn't like the Greenback at all in this amp.
I tried it out with Washburn ssh and rat clone.
Now I'm just waiting for Tweed to finish the cab and decide how to do the faceplate, most likely I will polish the aluminum and do the lettering
pcb methode (etching with FeCl3)
Cheers, Damir


----------



## epis

*Re: My 5E3 Tweed build*

Few more details about this speaker, it was made by British company Vitavox, speaker was branded Phillips and cone was ripped off when I found it.







After succesfull patching and trying out, I decided to recone it.The dome was added, not original.







Weber parts did fit like a glove. Interesting part of the speaker is phenolic spider, I kept it.







Speaker was rated 15 Ohms/10 or15 W, now it's 8 Ohms/25W


----------



## Church-Audio

Here is an amp I rewired for a customer. It was pretty unsafe when I got it. It's a high power tweed twin. This is how it looks after my total rewire.


----------



## YellowBrick

Here is one that I built last week. It's a 5E3 circuit with a few basic mods, hope you like it!

Next step is putting it in a Saxon cab...


----------



## ed2000

Please post more pics of your progress and finally the sound sample.

Thanks


----------



## greco

Ocean7 said:


> View attachment 12862


WOW...Your work is so incredibly neat and tidy !! ...it is making me feel even more OCD

Congrats!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## YellowBrick

greco said:


> WOW...Your work is so incredibly neat and tidy !! ...it is making me feel even more OCD
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave. I'm a bit OCD myself (or a neat freak) when it comes to something I build. Thanks for the nice comment


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Wow! I like the look of that Yellowbrick 5E3. Well done!


----------



## ed2000

The chassis should be housed in a translucent enclosure...too nice to hide under some fabulous woodwork.


----------



## knight_yyz

That is a gorgeous cabinet Milkman!!


----------



## Milkman

knight_yyz said:


> That is a gorgeous cabinet Milkman!!


Thanks!

Yeah Derek does fine work. It's a nice clean look.


----------



## stormbringer

*Re: My 5E3 Tweed build*

Here's one of my amps from a couple of years ago.


----------



## marcos

Milkman said:


> This was my first build. It's a Fender Tweed clone (5E3) and I'll be playing a show with it on Saturday.
> 
> Cabinet by Derek Bell.


Very nice Milkman. Good looking cab and i'm sure it sounds just as good as it looks.


----------



## epis

This is my most recent project. Custom 5 Watts, single ended output stage, EL84 or 6V6 in the output, reverb and tremolo, foot switchable clean and drive channels.
Soundwise a cross between Marshall, Vox and Fender, beautiful sparkly clean of Vox with reverb and tremolo of Princeton goes up to crunch and drive of JCM800.
Cabinet was made out of pine, covered with real tweed, shellacked and clear coated with satin polyurethane.
Faceplate was done by nice guys from Mementos in Stitsville, anodized aluminum.


----------



## scoltx

@epis I haven't used real tweed yet, how did you like working with it, how did it compare to working with tolex? Nice build BTW.


----------



## epis

scoltx said:


> @epis I haven't used real tweed yet, how did you like working with it, how did it compare to working with tolex? Nice build BTW.


Thanks Scoltx, I love tweed. Comparing to tolex, work is more time consuming, but it's not more difficult.
I'm using carpenters glue, it gives you time to align the pieces. Working with corners is easy, use pinch technique and cut extra material with sharp scissors.
I use wood sealer before applying shellac. Zinser shellac is best, do not bother with flakes. I did try both.
I even wouldn't bother diluting it, two coats is equal to 6 coats diluted 50/50 with ethanol or methyl hydrate.
Rubbing it in with folded piece of cloth works better than using the brush.
If you wanted a smooth not shiny finish, even satin poly will show gloss of shellac.
What I do is scrubbing the poly within 15 to 20 minutes with scotch brite while it's not cured (hardened) completely.
At the end you'll have very nice, scratch resistant surface, very hard and not dampening wood resonance.
Cheers, Damir


----------



## blueshores_guy

Well, I'm not nearly as adventuresome as most of you, but I did manage to put together a Trinity Tramp kit.
Fun build. Guts look like this.....



I've posted this picture before, but it's the only decent one I have showing the finished product in its cabinet (also supplied by Trinity Amps-minus the logo, of course).



The Mesa 1x12 is gone, replaced by a Vox 2x12 which suits the amp much better.
Replacing the JJ's supplied in the kit with a Winged 'C' 6L6 and a Tung-Sol 12AX7 made a HUGE improvement in tone. This little amp with a 6L6 puts out about 12 watts, and can get amazingly loud.
But 99.9% of its life is spent in my home office/studio, where I noodle around and do some recording.


----------



## epis

This is complete remake of Cobra mk2 amp from 70s, I was asked to add master volume end effect loop at first, but it finished as full rebuild with added master, buffered effect loop and EF86 channel to existing diagram (copy of Fender Princeton reverb sans reverb  )
These amps, cobra is same as riviera 725 from pepco, are cool amp, but very noisey (hum) , with poor tubes layout and heather wiring.
Amps is very quiet now (at idle LOL), very loud for two 6V6 in the output.
































If I had to do same job again, I would make a new chassis, it was a hassle to reuse existing one.


----------



## traynor

I modded this old Bassmaster into a two ch Ampeg B15N using 5691,6550 tubes and a NOS B15S output transformer.


----------



## TeleToons

Just beautiful work guys.


----------



## TeleToons

I think we need a secondary thread for those of us "also ran" builders lol.

Here one of mine so far. A savage Croaker from Wattkins Amp Forum, sitting on a 1 x 12 with a Celestion Type A in it (Church Audio Supplied) and a Hammond M3 Grill cover


----------



## mccormickanalog

Digging this thread! Can't wait to contribute!


----------



## mhammer

epis said:


> This is complete remake of Cobra mk2 amp from 70s, I was asked to add master volume end effect loop at first, but it finished as full rebuild with added master, buffered effect loop and EF86 channel to existing diagram (copy of Fender Princeton reverb sans reverb  )
> These amps, cobra is same as riviera 725 from pepco, are cool amp, but very noisey (hum) , with poor tubes layout and heather wiring.
> Amps is very quiet now (at idle LOL), very loud for two 6V6 in the output.
> 
> If I had to do same job again, I would make a new chassis, it was a hassle to reuse existing one.


As usual, lovely work, Damir. I actually picked up a "Cobra" head from a Songbird garage sale (back when they were Songbird), and keep meaning to rebuild it into something else. Right now, the contenders are brownface Vibrolux, Tremolux, Deluxe, or Princeton. But I'm also wondering about other possibilities. In your experience, is the power transformer capable of powering another 12AX7 on top of the two already in there?


----------



## epis

Thanks for kind words Mark . There is definitely enough spare power in that power transformer for your project. I would suggest another chassis, it's easier to build new one than reuse existing one.


----------



## mhammer

This would be my first attempt at something like this. What, in particular, makes reuse of the existing one difficult?


----------



## epis

Tubes layout, heater wiring... 
I like to start with nice layout, so no unpleasant surprises at the end.


----------



## epis

"D" Amp - my most recent project :


----------



## epis

Right speaker installed (thanks to forum member ) , huge sound difference.


----------



## mccormickanalog

Finished this JCM800 2204 build not too long ago, decided to go with purple tolex 


















This is a Trainwreck inspired build that I had some fun with


----------



## mccormickanalog

Had a customer bring in a tweed 4X10 blues de-ville that he ultimately wasn't happy with, so we decided to gut it and put in a (pretty close) 5F6A Bassman circuit. 

Gutted










De-ville circuit boards











Bassman - circuit board










Heaters!










End of day 1 progress


----------



## 4575

Here is my 1957 Rock-ola jukebox amp conversion.


----------



## anaerobe

Man - that Rock-Ola is the bomb! Both clean and dirty...

++++++++++++++

Here is a Trinity (kit) 5E3.

I always wanted one as a kid, but they are rare, at least in my town. Bought the kit last year from Trinity, and finally completed it this past winter. The instructions from Trinity are beautiful and clear, but I struggled to find the time.

I'm using an old 12" '64 Jensen from a Leslie 25 cabinet - the tweed cabinet was made for me, built just like the real ones, with a floating baffle.

Mods include a 1 Meg grid stopper on pin 7 of V2 to calm down the unwanted phase inverter harmonics when pushed hard into OD, and I have a Post PI master volume in mind (Trainwreck type a la Rob Robinette).

Robinettes' page:
5E3 Mods

==========

One other big thing is that I biased the power tubes waaay down from what the stock schematic called for, replacing the 5 watt 250 ohm resistor with a 10 watt 470 ohm resistor.
This puts older softer NOS power tubes in their happy place and puts the bias slightly cool for the new JJ's. The sound is really thick and lovely, tons of nice secondary harmonics, and the amp reminds me of my buddy's tweed that we all coveted in the 1970's.

Pics:







Jensen c12N


I've got some old RCA 12AY7/12Ax7/5Y3 tubes in V1, V2 and V5 (rectifier) and a couple of new JJ's in for power tubes.

This little amp makes me smile every time I plug my old strat in.


----------



## anaerobe

This is a copy of an annotated stock 5E3 schematic in case anyone wants one:
Thanks again to Rob Robinette for this. (Non-animated version)


----------



## epis

Moded JCM800 for high gain 



And this is what was there before surgery :


----------



## epis

Princeton reverb based 6L6 amp.


----------



## Ayr Guitars

I built this amp a couple years ago. It is a Trinity Tramp kit and the cabinet was custom made by yours truly.

I wanted a low watt tube amp that I could play in the basement, something nice that people could use to test out my guitars. At first I was toying with the idea of buying something, Blues Jr or AC15 and making a custom cabinet for it. Then My wife convinced me that I wouldn't be satisfied unless I built the entire amp. So I started my quest for a kit and settled on the Tramp.

The cabinet is Maple and Walnut. The lumber was harvested from a farm only a couple concessions from where we live.


----------



## Skipper

Hey fellas, I designed & built this 2x12 for a buddy of mine, and I know it’s not an amp, it’s just the cabinet, I’m currently refinishing his head to match - I’ll post photos when I’m finished with that.

I took apart his Kustom Defender, and reused the Eminence speaker that was in it, and paired it with a Weber Alnico Blue Dog for a super saucy blend.

This was definitely a small challenge given that this is literally the second time I've built an extension cabinet and it's my very first paying customer... *any of you guys out there that do this full time, any business pro-tips would be much appreciated! I know I've got a LOT to learn, and the sooner I learn, the better!
*
The idea started off of a drawing of a cabinet that I (still) want to make out of solid wood, and kind of morphed into something a little different, but boy, am I pleased with how it turned out considering. The face of it is made up of 9 pieces (6 of which are 5/8" spacers for the grill cloth), but the maple accents on the face were planed down to 7/16" to accommodate sitting on top of the excess grill cloth that was wrapped underneath it. The angles were a tad tricky at first, but I think I managed to pin it all down pretty well! All in all it took me 12 hours to build (not including the glue and clamping of the joints for the shell and the 36 hour sit time for the glue to tack up properly), which I thought was pretty good!

I just started doing this on the side with the idea of seeing where it goes... what do you guys think?


----------



## YellowBrick

Ayr Guitars said:


> View attachment 65161


Wow very clean build, congrats. And that cabinet is absolutely superb. May I ask what it is finished with?


----------



## Ayr Guitars

YellowBrick said:


> Wow very clean build, congrats. And that cabinet is absolutely superb. May I ask what it is finished with?


Hey - that’s my amp build! Thanks for the feedback; I really enjoyed building it.

The finish is Target EM6000 production lacquer. It is a waterborne topcoat, has ful burn-in. Works much like nitro without the danger and smell. I use it on guitars too.


----------



## YellowBrick

Ayr Guitars said:


> Hey - that’s my amp build! Thanks for the feedback; I really enjoyed building it.
> 
> The finish is Target EM6000 production lacquer. It is a waterborne topcoat, has ful burn-in. Works much like nitro without the danger and smell. I use it on guitars too.


Thanks very much. That lacquer looks great. I can't stop looking at your cabinet. So nice!


----------



## YellowBrick

Here is an amp that I just built for the salon rockstar (that's me!).

All tube, 1W, point-to-point, and seriously rockin'. A perfect match to my H&K 1x10 cab.


----------



## MGP141

Here's a Tramp I built into a custom head cab I made. Pine and Walnut similar to Ayr's. Live edge through the middle so you can see the tubes glowing in a dimmly lit room. I'm trying to sell this one so I can fund another kit this winter (maybe an 18W?). Pictures aren't great.


----------



## Barry Davies

Another Trinity Tramp build here. This was my first build and I really enjoyed building both the electronics and cabinet portions. Can't wait to start another one!

trinityamps.com • View topic - Tramp build


----------



## Todd MacCulloch

YellowBrick said:


> Here is an amp that I just built for the salon rockstar (that's me!).
> 
> All tube, 1W, point-to-point, and seriously rockin'. A perfect match to my H&K 1x10 cab.


what plans did you follow? that looks like a great build


----------



## YellowBrick

Todd MacCulloch said:


> what plans did you follow? that looks like a great build


Sorry, very late reply! Thanks for the kind words. I followed the Firefly schematics, layout is my own.

This amp is soon for sale btw


----------



## Brunman

This is the amp that I started building a couple of weeks ago ,the first night i had populated the board with the components.







Then last week i found some time to get the board and some of the chassis build ,I soldered all the components that I could and followed the diagram diligently.






(can anyone see my wiring mistake in this one?)



















Continued (after fixing it) last night until completion .







And then the start up,(tense moments building up to--then wah wah waaaah) not a winning victory for my first time building one of these. Im having some noise issues that I will open in another thread. But all and all I have been totally enjoying the experience of creating my first hand wired amp. My plan is to get in the shop next week, build the cabinet and get it all put together.
Thanks for all the help on this site, it has given me the confidence to make it through my first one.



UPDATE
After a little research on this site I found the issue with the high pitched squeal , I switched the OT leads and Bingo we have a winner. The amp sounds great, really nice tone and just enough crunch. I am looking forward to the next one and will have to make it a bit more challenging.
Maybe a Bassman or something with reverb, we'll have to see.


----------



## Brunman

Some might like this I needed to take the amp I just built to a practice gig and I put it in this case as a temp setup , Im kinda digging it LOL
























I'm going to build the cabinet when I get some time but it kinda works for now. What do you think?


----------



## OddioHead

Hey Guys. New to the forum. The story is that the customer brought it to me to find an intermittent audio fading issue. He had brought it to another shop where he lived locally and the tech told him not to use the standby switch as the "standby circuit" was causing the issue. The issue was a quick find and was just a solder joint on one of the preamp tube filament wires. Long story short he got me to rip out the PCB and hand wire the amp. So here it is. All of the caps are NOS and test no leakage on my Sencore LC103.


----------



## keithb7

Holy s h i i t e that’s some squeaky clean work there @OddioHead!

What circuit is that?


----------



## stormbringer

Here's an amp that is extra special to me. It was the very first Caldera I designed and built a few years ago. I recently pulled out all the original prototype circuitry and replaced it with my latest circuit (on a newly designed PCB). This one is 50 watts, has a low-/high-gain mode switch, a 3-position bright/boost switch, Cali Clipper, Fat, Punch, rear-panel bias jacks and pots, and room for an effects loop. It's a little messy inside the chassis due to the retrofit, but it sounds KILLER.


----------



## Dave737

Here ia a 1957 Rockola Jukebox power amp I converted to a single channel Fender circuit. Its complete now and in a head cab.


----------



## High/Deaf

It's giving birth to a Boss pedal. Now _that's_ a neat trick!


----------



## Brunman

Well here goes my second build ,I thought I would start with the cabinet this time.



















First time trying Tolex and for the most part went together fairly well.













The speaker grill cloth was a bit of a challenge.













Got it done in a couple days now on to the 5Y3 circuit.


----------



## Brunman

Circuit board layout







Then on to wiring and components



















Fired it up with out any issues , sure sounds amazing.













The clones and my 66 Gib


----------



## vokey design

Milkman said:


> I believe he's in Kingston (maybe Belleville).
> 
> I PM'd you with his E-mail address.


can you send it my way too please


----------



## Milkman

vokey design said:


> can you send it my way too please



Sorry man, I just saw this. I assume you no longer need the contact info, but if you do please let me know.


----------



## vokey design

Milkman said:


> Sorry man, I just saw this. I assume you no longer need the contact info, but if you do please let me know.


You PM’d me his contact the next day and he made me this kick ass head shell 

Thanks


----------



## Milkman

vokey design said:


> You PM’d me his contact the next day and he made me this kick ass head shell
> 
> Thanks
> View attachment 285308
> View attachment 285310


Awesome, well better to be responsive and forgetful than have a good memory and ignore requests from your peers I guess.

Having just played my Tweed deluxe clone last night I'm now considering another kit.

I may do an 18 watt Marshall or maybe a Dumble clone.

That Matchless you built looks amazing.


----------



## vokey design

Milkman said:


> That Matchless you built looks amazing.


It is amazing but I did not build anything lol. Matchless build this one


----------



## sambonee

Milk if
You do the marshall I suggest you consider the trem circuit. There aren’t enough of them around. If you like trem of course


----------



## Milkman

sambonee said:


> Milk if
> You do the marshall I suggest you consider the trem circuit. There aren’t enough of them around. If you like trem of course


It's not an effect I use much, but that might be different if I had an amp equipped with it.

I like a tiny bit of reverb, some delay, a few modulation effects like rotary, chorus, flanger.


----------



## sambonee

I’ve been hooked on trem ever since I had the brown 1962 fender super. Just a thought.


----------



## loudtubeamps

I wanted to build up something different, using my own circuit designs (that are tried and tested in my combos) into a small pre-amp with separate power amp ( 2 el 34's). Nice for studio and stage for someone like me who likes to tweak...on the fly.


----------



## loudtubeamps

excuse the (printed on card stock) mock up face plates.


----------



## Milkman

loudtubeamps said:


> I wanted to build up something different, using my own circuit designs (that are tried and tested in my combos) into a small pre-amp with separate power amp ( 2 el 34's). Nice for studio and stage for someone like me who likes to tweak...on the fly.



Preamp controls at the front of the stage at hand level, angled for good visibility. Leave the power section back with the speaker.

Smart.


----------



## Mark Rauch

GuitarsCanada said:


> Lets see some of those creations folks. A little story of the build would be nice as well












here’s a cabinet I just finished that will house a 5f1 “Champ” that my brother is putting together


----------



## sambonee

I like it. Has some George here on going on. !!


----------



## norbot

I'm gonna add to this old post. New member, glad to have found the site. One of my favorite builds is a conversion from a Hammond AO-43 L-103 organ amplifier to a Princeton Reverb. I used the original chassis and drilled some extra holes and sockets for the 6V6's as the AO-43 was an EL84 amp. Turned out nice and sounds beautiful.


----------



## diyfabtone

Detuned 1x10" cab with Tone Tubby ceramic in upper port.


----------



## ert01

I’m new here but wanted to show off this amp I built for my daughter. It’s a 2 watt version of the Guytronix Gilmore Jr (with their V mod). I’m running it through a 12” Celestion Blue. The cab is made from finger jointed pine and is roughly the same dimensions as the Vox AC4HW. I still haven’t finished the cab with anything yet as we’re still trying to decide on a color scheme. The tolex and grill cloth on it right now are just left over from another build.
It’s a killer little amp and it should last her a lifetime as she grows and learns.


----------



## valcotone

Some cool builds in this thread, thanks for sharing. 

Here's a standalone harmonic trem unit I built Very much inspired by the Revibe and Sluckey variations on the combined harmonic-trem and reverb units, but with just the trem. I included some additional mods to switch between harmonic and bias trim, a high/low speed switch, footswitch, and a bass cut control.

Sounds luscious!


----------



## libtech

Started a thread and didnt notice this one was here! Heres the last amp I built, based on a #183 dumble, just built with caps/tolex etc that I like better, very impressive sounding with the vintage G12-80! Also built a matching headshell because why not


----------



## 2N1305

libtech, you are super talented... That's just insane the level of detail you put in your copies. How the f#$* long have you been doing this?  Could you post a close-up pic of the board? thanks so much


----------



## libtech

Thanks man, its been 10-15yrs now I suppose, I only build an amp or two per year since its just for fun when I get bored, so I tend to be picky about stuff I put in them!


----------



## Steve aka kojack

libtech said:


> Started a thread and didnt notice this one was here! Heres the last amp I built, based on a #183 dumble, just built with caps/tolex etc that I like better, very impressive sounding with the vintage G12-80! Also built a matching headshell because why not
> 
> View attachment 430454
> 
> View attachment 430455
> 
> View attachment 430456
> 
> View attachment 430457


Do you Charge 150,000g too? That is insane. I thought it was someone scraping a pic off the net for a joke. Damn!!!! I want one.


----------



## libtech

Steve aka kojack said:


> Do you Charge 150,000g too? That is insane. I thought it was someone scraping a pic off the net for a joke. Damn!!!! I want one.


Actually think this one will be up for grabs soon, PM me if your interested


----------



## Steve aka kojack

libtech said:


> Actually think this one will be up for grabs soon, PM me if your interested


Thanks for the heads up, but I don't think the budget can swing that far. If I was getting ACV for my damaged gear, I would JUMP on that in a heartbeat. But I have ARV so I have to buy the new version of whatever I had. sigh! I may avail of your services later on however. You are a master craftsman for sure.


----------



## libtech

Steve aka kojack said:


> Thanks for the heads up, but I don't think the budget can swing that far. If I was getting ACV for my damaged gear, I would JUMP on that in a heartbeat. But I have ARV so I have to buy the new version of whatever I had. sigh! I may avail of your services later on however. You are a master craftsman for sure.


Best of luck, thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Blamecanada312

Wowzers. So many talented people. I have to get cracking. Wasting all my time with work, chores etc. lolz.


----------



## BMW-KTM

My first (and so far only) amp build.
5E3, done in August 2020
Made my own tube chart


----------

